

DeepMind unveils broad alliance with University of Oxford (paywall) - mlla
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/8f21d982-59fe-11e4-8771-00144feab7de.html

======
mlla
Link to the article without paywall:

[http://www.euro2day.gr/ftcom_en/article-ft-
en/1267094/deepmi...](http://www.euro2day.gr/ftcom_en/article-ft-
en/1267094/deepmind-unveils-broad-alliance-with-university-of.html)

Other way to read the article directly on Financial Times is to search for it
on Google and then access it via results.

